# Ray Allen or Joe Johnson?



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

This has crossed my mind a few times since that painful game 7, bring ray allen back or bring joe johnson back? Im not positive on their salary situations but i figure they're somewhere around the same and johnson is more servicable at this age. 

With Sheed Retiring and Brad Millers name coming up...
a lineup of Miller, Garnett, Pierce, Johnson and Rondo sounds appealing and somewhat fresh for another title run.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the problem with this is joe johnson sucks in the playoffs. ray allen at least carried a lot of the scoring load in the first 3 rounds before slumping in game 3-7 of the finals.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Joe Johnson might not suck so much as the second or third focus of playoff defenses. There's that to consider.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We'd have to let Allen leave and renounce Pierce's bird rights for this to be anywhere near possible.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

JJ's better than Ray at this point, but you're going to end up having the same problem. Boston's point guard has no impact in the half-court set unless he has the ball in his hands, which means that he's artificially high on the usage ladder and the shooting guard gets relegated to fourth option. If they're serious about Rondo they need a low usage defensive roleplayer that can spot for threes. That's the only type of player that fits here.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

There is no salary comparison here folks. Joe Johnson is not a possibility in any way, shape, or form


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If Tony Allen could throw it in the ocean, we'd have the perfect candidate already on our roster.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tony Allen doesn't even need to be an asset on office...just stop being such a liability. He is a black hole on offense


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seeing as Atlanta are offering him a ridonkulous contract, I don't think you guys have a chance of getting Joe.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah I saw that Johnson offer a bit after, personally i think thats really, really stupid of Atlanta. He's NO WHERE NEAR WORTH THAT. 

I saw via BostonGlobe Twitter today that Brad Miller is still being talked to and ''Lee''. Im assuming Courtney because David would come MUCH more expensive and we could use Courtney on defense and offense. he'd take tony allen's spot because he can actually play offense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ray will be back. My guess is that it'll be a 3-year deal for about $8m per year.

I think the best use of the rest of their offseason would be re-signing Tony Allen, splitting the MLE between a shooter and a big guy (House and Brad Miller?). Then, they'll need a vet wingman and another big for the minimum.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> There is no salary comparison here folks. Joe Johnson is not a possibility in any way, shape, or form


...


----------

